# Climbling Otter Tree service



## reachtreeservi (Mar 14, 2008)

Need tree work, Who ya gonna call ?

Why, The Climbling Otter Tree service , of course !



http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=pARstOsJEnA&NR=1


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 16, 2008)

Did he just call the ground guy "Crash"? Perfect name, methinks.


----------



## lxt (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the no shirt thing!!! Im gonna hire him to do some osage & hawthorns I got lined up...........(I dont even wanna do em).

those guys are truely fashion statements!!


LXT..........


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 16, 2008)

opcorn: well i work in st Pete Fla 6 months and 6 months on li ny this is like all over USA not just Fla tom trees


----------



## sloth9669 (Mar 16, 2008)

*dumb*

he is lucky it didnt kick up when he hit the stub in front of him. and the ppe looks great. and you wonder how they get work ? simple the people are as dumb as them and just look at price.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Aug 14, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Need tree work, Who ya gonna call ?
> 
> Why, The Climbling Otter Tree service , of course !
> 
> ...


Umm, Hardhat? Did you ever hear on one? No two? 
All I could say is good luck.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 7, 2008)

"Really give it to her, almost like a snatch", lol. "Dont be shy". Lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 7, 2008)

Seriously though, that guy has some good potential. At least he was concerned with what he was doing and looked to be in top shape. Just needs a little dialing in thats all. Hey Dennis I see more potential than ole "HC", lol. None of us ever did treework without a shirt on or a hardhat when we were younger?


----------

